# Turtle Baskets



## SLUGGER (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone have plans on how to make a basket? Or a web site that has plans would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 17, 2009)

couple plans I found:
http://www.chelydra.org/snapping_turtle_trapping_and_relocation.html
http://icwdm.org/handbook/reptiles/Turtles.asp
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080829165216AA52TvZ
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/wild/pdf/wildlife/TURTLES.PDF


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't laugh at me  but I've been working on making a turkey call from a turtle shell... so when I saw this thread of course the first thing I pictured was a basket made from a turtle shell


----------



## whchunter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Easter Egg Hunt*

I hope you don't plan on using that basket for Easter egg hunting. 
It'd have to be a Gopher shell to hold many eggs. 




Tomboy Boots said:


> Don't laugh at me  but I've been working on making a turkey call from a turtle shell... so when I saw this thread of course the first thing I pictured was a basket made from a turtle shell


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 17, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I hope you don't plan on using that basket for Easter egg hunting.
> It'd have to be a Gopher shell to hold many eggs.



I told you not to laugh at me


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Don't laugh at me  but I've been working on making a turkey call from a turtle shell... so when I saw this thread of course the first thing I pictured was a basket made from a turtle shell



Don't feel bad TB.  That's what I thought too.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 17, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Don't feel bad TB.  That's what I thought too.



I feel better now


----------



## ScottD (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish i would have known - i just threw one away a month ago.

My kid built it as a school project - it sat in the basement for 6 months so i trashed it.

We built one like this


----------

